# Reducing litter expenditure - advice please!



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm trying to cut a few pennies on my kitty maintainence costs which are pretty high at the moment.

I worked out that I am going through about £80 of litter per month, which is 2 x 20 litre bags of Catsan per week. I have 2 litter trays that I renew every 2 or 3 days. Obviously I scoop whenever I need to as well. 

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on reducing litter expenditure, are there any cheaper options, am I refreshing too often?


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

I use Pura. It clumps so I just remove the clumps of pee and poo as she does them and when the litter is running low I top it up (I initially put in a good 3-4 inches of litter). A big bag (I think it's 20L) does me a good few months at I think it's 18 a bag. 

I think chick crumb can also be used as a litter and I have also seen wood pellets sold for stoves being used as litter (the pellets were only slightly bigger than the regular cat litter wood pellets).


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i found catsan really rubbish and i needed to change it at least every day, i use oko litter. It clumps really well and lasts much longer than any other litter i have tried


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Can you flush clumping litter? I think I'll go down this route if it can be flushed.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I buy either Tesco value or Sainsburys basic cat litter. I do change it every day but I reckon I spend no more than £15 a month on it. I tried clumping and it didn't clump any better than the value stuff and I just can't stand to spend so much on something they're going to poo in!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

If your cats will tolerate a crystal litter then thats a saving. 

I got them recently 2 bags for £5ish BOGOF on zooplus. One bag of crystal litter lasts me over a week. So you've be looking at £5 a week with two trays which is a lot cheaper than what you are paying.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I use cats best - from pets @home - 1 bag is about £7 and lasts my three about a month. Cheapest yet, it's clumping and toilet flushable (though we don't as I don't trust that amount not to create a blockage and then I'd have to pay a fortune to get it unblocked). It's like chick crumbs which are also cheap if you don't need them delivered.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

I can recommend wood pellet litter - Pets at Home do big bags which you can get delivered (about £8 for a 30L bag). Wood pellet litter is non-clumping, which means you simply remove the poo as it happens. When a cat pees on wood pellet litter, the litter breaks down to sawdust, so you just seive the litter with a poop-scoop over a bag to remove the damp litter, and put the dry pellets back in the litter tray. 

Wod pellet litter which has only been used for pee can be composted (don't put poo in the compost!).


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like I'm spending a fortune compared to you guys! 

We've tried wood pellet, my old cat loved them but our 12month doesn't like them at all. Our preference is also to be able to flush it, and i don't think you can with wood.

I think I'll buy some Clumping litter from Jollyes on Saturday and see how we go. I would be happy if I could get our litter costs down to £20 a month, which sounds feasible I think.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

AnimatedApe said:


> Can you flush clumping litter? I think I'll go down this route if it can be flushed.


Oko Plus can be flushed.


----------



## LisaCHughes (Apr 10, 2011)

can you not flush sawdust? i just remove the poos (that are normally truffled in sawdust) & flush them & the wet I rake through the dry until it is time to throw the whole lot in the bin. I just treat the cat litter tray as I do stables with shavings in, but I will have to rethink if I should be flushing the poos & a small amount of sawdust. I have to say that i have just got a bag of Oko Plus & that really doesn't seem to flush very well.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

LisaCHughes said:


> can you not flush sawdust? i just remove the poos (that are normally truffled in sawdust) & flush them & the wet I rake through the dry until it is time to throw the whole lot in the bin. I just treat the cat litter tray as I do stables with shavings in, but I will have to rethink if I should be flushing the poos & a small amount of sawdust. I have to say that i have just got a bag of Oko Plus & that really doesn't seem to flush very well.


How long does a clean tray last you? I assumed that the wood pellets couldn't be flushed because they expand and float, but thinking about it, if it is just a few pellets stuck to poo then I don't see it presenting a problem. They practically expand to dust anyway.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

We use Sainsbury's own brand clumping, can't be flushed but for two large litter trays (Maine coon sized!) we pay about £10-12 a month. Each bag costs £1.99


----------



## LisaCHughes (Apr 10, 2011)

AnimatedApe said:


> How long does a clean tray last you? .


what you do with stables is add water to the pellets so that they expand to sawdust & make a firm base. You then just skip out the poos & periodically (but not very frequently get rid of the wet), retaining some of it to mix through the new dry. I use the same principles with the litter tray and I have a baby bath sized litter tray with deep sides so i add water to the bottom, add some pellets & when they have turned to sawdust I add some dry pellets on top & mix together. i have two kittens (17 wks old) & they both drink a lot of water as well as having wet food. Poos are removed as soon as possible (nicely coated in sawdust by the time I can get at them) & the wet is raked through the dry causing it to expand & turn into fresh sawdust. The tray is tipped out completely about every 5 or 6 days.

I find it a much better system than OKO plus.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

spid said:


> I use cats best - from pets @home - 1 bag is about £7 and lasts my three about a month. Cheapest yet, it's clumping and toilet flushable (though we don't as I don't trust that amount not to create a blockage and then I'd have to pay a fortune to get it unblocked). It's like chick crumbs which are also cheap if you don't need them delivered.


Cat's best is amazing , I love the stuff, it lasts ages especially when used with a cat loo/hooded litter tray as none gets kicked out!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

pinkfluffyballs said:


> Cat's best is amazing , I love the stuff, it lasts ages especially when used with a cat loo/hooded litter tray as none gets kicked out!


Thinking of getting one of those cat loos, although I'm also toying with the idea of toilet training them.

In terms of litter, we tried some cheap clumping stuff and we ended up with wee on a newspaper instead. The next thing we will try is the OKO biodegradable stuff which can be flushed. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimacat said:


> I can recommend wood pellet litter - Pets at Home do big bags which you can get delivered (about £8 for a 30L bag). Wood pellet litter is non-clumping, which means you simply remove the poo as it happens. When a cat pees on wood pellet litter, the litter breaks down to sawdust, so you just seive the litter with a poop-scoop over a bag to remove the damp litter, and put the dry pellets back in the litter tray.
> 
> Wod pellet litter which has only been used for pee can be composted (don't put poo in the compost!).


We use wood pelletts for our two, we get on better tho with Asda smart wood chip litter which is £2.81, i think its about 10 litres, one bag tends to last our two a week. I found the [email protected] didnt disintergrate too good but Asda Smat litter went into a fine sawdust.

(we do buy it in bulk as its never on the shelves for too long up our way)


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

chellemich said:


> I buy either Tesco value or Sainsburys basic cat litter. I do change it every day but I reckon I spend no more than £15 a month on it. I tried clumping and it didn't clump any better than the value stuff and I just can't stand to spend so much on something they're going to poo in!


Also use Tesco Value - At least when they actually have it in stock, the last month or so there's been none everytime we've gone so had to buy Catsan or the next Tesco one up, which leaves my ginger & white cat with orange legs.

Gets a full change once a week, with poops scooped out inbetween and there's no odour problems. At £1 something a bag, we spend a max. of £8 a month on litter - Like chellemich, cannot reason with myself to spend anymore on something they'll poop in!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> At £1 something a bag, we spend a max. of £8 a month on litter - Like chellemich, cannot reason with myself to spend anymore on something they'll poop in!


At £8 a month I would be seriously happy! But the flushability is key for us. We use Catsan now and basically solids get flushed with all litter that is stuck to them and we've never had problems. But when the tray is emptied it goes in the household waste. The only thing we flush is the litter covered poo, so in this sense all litter is probably flushable in these small amounts.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

With my drain issues, I'd be scared to flush anything lol. Admittedly, I leave the cat litter duty to the OH, but we do end up with one hefty bag that goes in the household waste 

I just read about your idea on toilet training them - That's one thing I've never seen anyone on here say they've managed, would be interesting to know someone who had done so. Let us know if you succeed!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> With my drain issues, I'd be scared to flush anything lol. Admittedly, I leave the cat litter duty to the OH, but we do end up with one hefty bag that goes in the household waste
> 
> I just read about your idea on toilet training them - That's one thing I've never seen anyone on here say they've managed, would be interesting to know someone who had done so. Let us know if you succeed!


Well I have them both fetching and returning, I also did a video of it because no one believes me! They'll even fetch up or down a flight of stairs. Can we upload videos here?

I have them trained to only sleep on grey fleeces, anything else other than cat beds is out of bounds for sleeping. If I want a quiet nights sleep I can just take the grey fleece off of my bed and they'll sleep elsewhere.

So... if it can be done, I'm confident that I can do it! I'll set myself a summer target of 3 weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## The_Infamous_Mr_B (Jun 14, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> If your cats will tolerate a crystal litter then thats a saving.
> 
> I got them recently 2 bags for £5ish BOGOF on zooplus. One bag of crystal litter lasts me over a week. So you've be looking at £5 a week with two trays which is a lot cheaper than what you are paying.


I use this stuff too...it's great and with 1 cat, lasts for about a month! It's always on special offer on Zooplus - either BOGOF or buy 2 get 3rd free 

Laura x


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

AnimatedApe said:


> Sounds like I'm spending a fortune compared to you guys!
> 
> We've tried wood pellet, my old cat loved them but our 12month doesn't like them at all. Our preference is also to be able to flush it, and i don't think you can with wood.
> 
> I think I'll buy some Clumping litter from Jollyes on Saturday and see how we go. I would be happy if I could get our litter costs down to £20 a month, which sounds feasible I think.


Go and speak to your local pet shops!!! We do cat litter alot cheaper then Pets @ Home! Have you tried the paper liter?


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Dante said:


> Also use Tesco Value - At least when they actually have it in stock, the last month or so there's been none everytime we've gone so had to buy Catsan or the next Tesco one up, which leaves my ginger & white cat with orange legs.
> 
> Gets a full change once a week, with poops scooped out inbetween and there's no odour problems. At £1 something a bag, we spend a max. of £8 a month on litter - Like chellemich, cannot reason with myself to spend anymore on something they'll poop in!


You have problems getting hold of it too?! It drives me mad! That's the reason i started getting the stuff from Sainsbury's because the Tesco closest to me, which is huge, hasn't had it the last 6 or 7 times I've been so I don't even bother anymore. I did complain via the website but they just said they'd pass it on to the store management and that's made no difference.

The only problem I have with this litter is the tracking. It gets everywhere.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

AnimatedApe said:


> At £8 a month I would be seriously happy! But the flushability is key for us. We use Catsan now and basically solids get flushed with all litter that is stuck to them and we've never had problems. But when the tray is emptied it goes in the household waste. The only thing we flush is the litter covered poo, so in this sense all litter is probably flushable in these small amounts.


I use a Litter Locker II for poos. I pick them up in a nappy bag, tie it up and put it in the locker. The only time I've had a problem with smell was when I tried using a bin bag instead of a proper Litter Locker refill cartridge. :blush:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

In terms of disposal we use doggypoo bags, and chuck them outsde in the bin straight away!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

welshjet said:


> We use wood pelletts for our two, we get on better tho with Asda smart wood chip litter which is £2.81, i think its about 10 litres, one bag tends to last our two a week. I found the [email protected] didnt disintergrate too good but Asda Smat litter went into a fine sawdust.
> 
> (we do buy it in bulk as its never on the shelves for too long up our way)


I use wood pellet litter and am also spending about £3 per week for two cats.(Hooded litter tray).I'm changing the whole thing every other day but scooping out no 2s in between.Is this right or could I go longer in between changing the whole thing? These are my first cats so I wasn't sure what to do.They seem happy with what I'm doing now but when they first came I left it about 4 days with just scooping out no2s and wet litter where I could see it (and topping it up with clean),and one of them did a no 2 just outside the tray.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Is cheaper litter worse? Because I bought catsan at first, and it didn't clump properly. Then I popped into Lidl, got a 10k bag for £1.72...and that has been fine so far...


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Dante said:


> I just read about your idea on toilet training them - That's one thing I've never seen anyone on here say they've managed, would be interesting to know someone who had done so. Let us know if you succeed!


My boys are toilet trained. I used the litter kwitter and they've stopped needing litter, although I have had to put a special toilet seat on as they aren't the best at balancing :blush: It is so nice to not have to deal with litter


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

K337 said:


> My boys are toilet trained. I used the litter kwitter and they've stopped needing litter, although I have had to put a special toilet seat on as they aren't the best at balancing :blush: It is so nice to not have to deal with litter


Can I ask how visitors react?  Everyone I know already thinks I'm completely mad as regards how I treat my pets and I know if they seen my cat going into the loo and doing her business in the loo they'd die laughing.

By the way do they flush?


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

dee o gee said:


> By the way do they flush?


"They lack the strength and the opposable thumbs" 

Looking forward to training my guys, will have to look up this Litter Kwitter thing.

I've been told today that I put too much litter in their trays. They are large trays and I put about 5L of litter in each. Is this too much? IE can I get away with less?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

AnimatedApe said:


> "They lack the strength and the opposable thumbs"
> 
> Looking forward to training my guys, will have to look up this Litter Kwitter thing.
> 
> I've been told today that I put too much litter in their trays. They are large trays and I put about 5L of litter in each. Is this too much? IE can I get away with less?


Saying that, if you go on to youtube there are several videos of cats using the toilet and flushing after themselves!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Saying that, if you go on to youtube there are several videos of cats using the toilet and flushing after themselves!


Aye, there are indeed. However, can they lift the toilet seat?

YouTube - Cat can't Lift the toilet seat


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Dante said:


> With my drain issues, I'd be scared to flush anything lol. Admittedly, I leave the cat litter duty to the OH, but we do end up with one hefty bag that goes in the household waste
> 
> I just read about your idea on toilet training them - That's one thing I've never seen anyone on here say they've managed, would be interesting to know someone who had done so. Let us know if you succeed!


I know of a plumber that gets a number of jobs due to "flushable" litter. Apparently not all drains can cope with it.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

peecee said:


> I know of a plumber that gets a number of jobs due to "flushable" litter. Apparently not all drains can cope with it.


I don't think that'll be a problem with the Oko litter as the clumps disperse to sawdust nearly as soon as they hit the water. The clumps are rather large, but no larger than other things that get flushed, plus they disperse very quickly. Maybe people try to empty their trays down the toilet, that would cause a blockage I should think. Very pleased with it so far, bought a 10l bag and it's been out for nearly a week and looks as fresh ad when I first put it down.

Apparently it should last about 4 weeks, I'll be very happy if it lasts 2. Litter costs down by £60 a month and 60l less litter being used, plus it's better for the environment.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

We used to buy Cat's best for the trays here, but some months ago I started to try chick crumbs (well the cats tried it, I only bought it  ) It clumps really well, is also flushable and it lasts just as long as Cat's best did. Chicken pellets also work quite well. The bags cost about 9 to 12 pounds for a 20 kg bag.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

one of my nfcs breeder uses chicken crumb but without the antibiotic in it, but it does track


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

chellemich said:


> You have problems getting hold of it too?! It drives me mad! That's the reason i started getting the stuff from Sainsbury's because the Tesco closest to me, which is huge, hasn't had it the last 6 or 7 times I've been so I don't even bother anymore. I did complain via the website but they just said they'd pass it on to the store management and that's made no difference.
> 
> The only problem I have with this litter is the tracking. It gets everywhere.


The tescos value is also what i've been using, though i find it doesnt clump very well, certainly not compared to the similarly priced asda litter. (but asda is a long way from my house and tescos is round the corner )


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

dee o gee said:


> Can I ask how visitors react?  Everyone I know already thinks I'm completely mad as regards how I treat my pets and I know if they seen my cat going into the loo and doing her business in the loo they'd die laughing.
> 
> By the way do they flush?


Firstly they don't flush  You can train a cat to flush (pull fairly easily, button is harder) but apparently a lot of them will spend the entire day flushing or better yet, find things to flush :hand:
One of my boys gets very excited when the toilet flushes and likes to watch his waste go down  The other seems happy that I'm taking care of it and that his 'litter box' is always clean.

My work colleagues thought I was mad, but after thinking about it realised its actually a lot cleaner for everyone to share the toilet with the cat, rather than have a litter box. They still think I'm mad but at least they don't think I'm dirty for sharing with the boys :blush:

Visitors I've had so far are really impressed and keen to watch the boys in action. Luckily for me they actually like company in the bathroom as it ensures a lot of fuss and treats for using the toilet. I also clean the toilet daily so at they aren't too freaked... And after a few days it just becomes routine that the door is left open, the lid is never shut and cats get to cut any bathroom lines.
Speaking of which the cats delight in casually using the toilet right before any human needs to go.


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

I was using either the silica litter from home bargains or Tiger litter from Asda. Both are very cheap but i was having to clean the tray out fully a lot cos the wee's would just sink into all the litter(charlies wee's aint little) making it all icky quickly.
I decided to buy Okoplus from reading posts on here and omg at the clumping lol. It just clumps the wee into these nice compact lumps that i can scoop out. The rest of the litter stays nice and dry and usable, im quite impressed with it.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

charliesmam said:


> I decided to buy Okoplus from reading posts on here and omg at the clumping lol. It just clumps the wee into these nice compact lumps that i can scoop out. The rest of the litter stays nice and dry and usable, im quite impressed with it.


Yep, me too. No problems with flushing either. Very happy with it.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

chellemich said:


> You have problems getting hold of it too?! It drives me mad! That's the reason i started getting the stuff from Sainsbury's because the Tesco closest to me, which is huge, hasn't had it the last 6 or 7 times I've been so I don't even bother anymore. I did complain via the website but they just said they'd pass it on to the store management and that's made no difference.
> 
> The only problem I have with this litter is the tracking. It gets everywhere.


I have the same. It does track but it's better than the next one up for neutralising wee smell however it's never on the shelves there is always one or two only and the bags are split.

Does my head in!!


----------

